# How do you receive the money for the text incentives?



## Uberette (Oct 16, 2014)

I got an incentive yesterday in Chicago but I didn't see a price change on my invoice. Here's the incentive: Uber Flash Guarantee! Earn a guaranteed $30/HR in fares from 6pm-8pm tonight. Minimum 3 trips and 1.5 hours online! Get online to cash in!

I did 4 trips in that time span and kept my app on and I don't see that $30 _*Guarantee*_. What should I do veterans?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Do not think you will see it till you pay statement calculates it. And even then you probably wont see it. They find a way to get out of paying it 80% of the time.


----------



## Uberette (Oct 16, 2014)

I hope to see it but thanks for letting me know it might not come to pass.


----------



## Uberette (Oct 16, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Do not think you will see it till you pay statement calculates it. And even then you probably wont see it. They find a way to get out of paying it 80% of the time.


@Walkersm You are right all I got was a lousy $10.


----------



## BuddyGoodness (Nov 23, 2014)

This is disheartening, I am hoping they at least pay part of it. The incentive caused there to be dozens of drivers in my smallish town which resulted in hardly any rides all Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Troy Riggins (Sep 30, 2014)

BuddyGoodness said:


> This is disheartening, I am hoping they at least pay part of it. The incentive caused there to be dozens of drivers in my smallish town which resulted in hardly any rides all Friday and Saturday.


There was the snowstorm last week and hardly any drivers on Saturday. I think they all came out in force this weekend to make up for it. Last night was a weird night though, lots of random pin drops, no replies to texts or calls and lots of no-shows.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Uberette said:


> I got an incentive yesterday in Chicago but I didn't see a price change on my invoice. Here's the incentive: Uber Flash Guarantee! Earn a guaranteed $30/HR in fares from 6pm-8pm tonight. Minimum 3 trips and 1.5 hours online! Get online to cash in!
> 
> I did 4 trips in that time span and kept my app on and I don't see that $30 _*Guarantee*_. What should I do veterans?


_Sorry to hear you didn't receive your incentive. Here in CA ,San Diego to be exact. Uber had a $600 incentive to obtain your TCP Permit. thats basically a license to operate as a livery service here in CA. The State charges $1000 for that. So mine only cost me $400. Thank you very much Uber!!!!!!_


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@SDUberdriver Uber subsidizing the TCP Permit fee has nothing to do with Uber weaseling out of paying the bonus/incentive guarantees, as is so often the case.


----------

